# Directed Amps



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

What do you guys think of Directed Amps 
I know their alarms (Viper etc.) are great but I never tried the amps or speakers?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

infrared said:


> *What do you guys think of Directed Amps
> I know their alarms (Viper etc.) are great but I never tried the amps or speakers? *


Directed amps are great. They provide plenty of power at a good price point. Tough to beat for the $$$


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

What about the subs? 
i'm negotiating with the local dealer for sponsorship and he asked if I'm interested in Directed products. I said I would think about it.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

infrared said:


> *What about the subs?
> i'm negotiating with the local dealer for sponsorship and he asked if I'm interested in Directed products. I said I would think about it. *


Their subs are also very good. Just like most manufactureres out there, they have a few lines (entry level through competition grade stuff). I have found that their subs will compete w/ any in their price point.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks, the dealer is setting up an audition for me with 2 cars that has directed setups.
I'm looking towards Kicker subs though ,
I like the Comp VR12.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

infrared said:


> *Thanks, the dealer is setting up an audition for me with 2 cars that has directed setups.
> I'm looking towards Kicker subs though ,
> I like the Comp VR12. *


In my opinion, the kicker subs will more than likely be louder, but the DEI subs will deliver better sound quality with just slightly lower SPL. It really depends on what you are trying to get out of your system. What kind of a deal is the guy giving you anyway?


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Amps and equipment at cost+10 % in exchange for some promotional work .Stickers ads etc.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

infrared said:


> *Amps and equipment at cost+10 % in exchange for some promotional work .Stickers ads etc. *


sounds like a winner. I say go for it


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I think I will as long as he doesnt try to impose on my system designs .
Thanks for the help.
Just sorry there isnt a Pheonix Gold dealer here .


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

infrared said:


> *I think I will as long as he doesnt try to impose on my system designs .
> Thanks for the help.
> Just sorry there isnt a Pheonix Gold dealer here . *


They will impose. I mean, who wants to see a sponsored car with all the equipment hidden? They will probably want to see the amps and subs at a minimum on display. 

Juan


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Make sure your getting them for cost plus 10%. He could also tell you a price above cost and screw you ( I used to be in retail for a dumbass manager).


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Joshb13sentra said:


> *Make sure your getting them for cost plus 10%. He could also tell you a price above cost and screw you ( I used to be in retail for a dumbass manager). *


Car Audio isn't so bad, but watch out for performance parts. They might say "I'll give it to you for 'dealer cost'" when in fact its the cost nobody pays unless you buy from them every 3 months.

Volume = higher discounts. So if they buy enough, they could be getting 10% off anyway (not sure on DEI, some of the other brands). 

Juan


----------

